# What is butt dust ???



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2012)

*What, you ask, is 'Butt Dust'? Read on and you'll discover the joy in it! These have to be original and genuine. No adult is this creative!*

*The sermon I think this Mom will never forget...*

*This particular Sunday sermon...'Dear Lord,' the minister began, with arms extended toward Heaven and a rapturous look on his upturned face. 'Without You, we are but dust...' *

*He would have continued but at that moment my very obedient daughter who was listening leaned over to me and asked quite audibly in her shrill little four year old girl voice, 'Mom, what is butt dust?' *


----------



## alelover (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't you rub that on your butt before you smoke it?


----------

